# Riffraff Diesel Performance Products



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Jan 16, 2011)

Few images of some of the product that I shoot for an online diesel performance website out west. Hope you enjoy


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 17, 2011)

The first seems a little underexposed but the rest are good.

I am not sure about the reflection in the chrome of the 3rd one, is there a way to photograph it without the reflection there so it's just solid chrome?

Great job otherwise!


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Jan 17, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> The first seems a little underexposed but the rest are good.
> 
> I am not sure about the reflection in the chrome of the 3rd one, is there a way to photograph it without the reflection there so it's just solid chrome?
> 
> Great job otherwise!



Thanks a lot! I believe I had a ceiling fan above me when I shot the 3rd one. I could probably correct the reflection and have the chrome stand out a little more if I were in a solid white room with nothing above me. At least I think that would help, lol


----------

